# Releases



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

chase10 said:


> I just want to know what releases you pros use. And what you think would be the best backtension release out on the market today. Thanks. Love to watch you shoot.


I wrote a detailed technical article on suggested release aids on my website www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com however it can only be accessed by members at this time.

I personally use a Loesch Jack Rabbit wrist strap configured for 3 lbs of trigger pressure. My favorite & most suggested hand held is the Stan SX2 large Trio. 

Other handheld trigger suggestions are Carter target 3+, Just Cuz+, Just B Cuz+.

Bt releases suggested were the Stan 3 finger large, the Tru ball HT series, and Scott Longhorn series releases.

I cover the how & why's about each suggestion in the article.

-Adam


----------

